# Sentra 2008 Question



## Aridres (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I recently got a 2008 Sentra (I LOVE IT) but I currently live in a snowy area and I'm nervous about the traction in the snow. My dad has 15" snow tires off a 2000 Ford Windstar but the tires that came with the car are 16". Before I go back home to get them, does anyone have any experience with different sized tires to know if they would fit on my car? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, that can be taken two ways. First, "no," tires for a 15" wheel will not fit on a 16" wheel. Second, Windstar tires would be way to tall for your Sentra and the Ford wheels will not fit your Sentra's lug pattern. A better bet would be to check out Tirerack.com and purchase a set of wheels mounted with winter tires for the winter season and swap back over to your current wheel/tire combo when warmer weather arrives. This will also protect you current wheels from the "mishaps" of winter driving and from road salt, if used in your area. Now, if you are living in some far-north area where it's always snowy, just purchase a set of winter weather tires for your current wheels. Discount Tire Direct is another good site.


----------



## Aridres (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice!

So I talked to my dad about it today, and he said the car he has is compatible with both 15's and 16's, which would lead me to believe that since they are interchangeable the lug pattern would not be different between the 2 tire sizes. As for the tires being too tall I cannot say...if that changes what you think, let me know! Thank you again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, the Ford Windstar 15" and 16" wheels would both have the same Ford lug pattern, but the Ford lug pattern is not the same as the Sentra wheels lug circle diameter. You can certainly put a 15" wheel on your Sentra, but you would need a wheel that fits a Sentra, not a Windstar.

So, that leaves the option of putting the 15" winter tires from the Windstar onto the 16" Sentra wheels. A 15" tire will not fit, physically, onto a 16" wheel. Furthermore, the Windstar is a van and uses a much taller (overall diameter) tire than a Sentra, so, even if you got a 15" Sentra tire to mount the Windstar tire onto, it still wouldn't fit the car. 

Don't think I can explain it more than that! Bottom line: forget about the Windstar wheels and tires. You need tires that will fit your Sentra, regardless of whether you want to use your current rims or buy a spare set of wheels to put the winter tires on so you don't have to keep switching the tires back and forth, depending on what season it is.


----------



## Aridres (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------

